# help ID this simple plant (noob question inside)



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

any ways wanted to know and confirm with you guys what plant this is. I think it is dwarf sagittaria, but these guys arent propagating like dwarf sags would, in one year this is all they have grown. any help would be appreciated


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

from what i know dwarf sag only spread when there are good lighting conditions and co2, in a low lighting setup they will only grow tall. that is what they are doing in my setup


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

dwarf sag on the two first one to the left!!! The last one to the right could be drawf sag, or might be a Val (vallisneria, not sure what type)


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

im pretty sure they are all dwarf sag. I have vals and mine dont grow like that.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

the one to the right was a bit hard to see, and is still small, so thats why i mentioned before.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i understand what you mean. 

But getting to the point dwarf sag should grow even in low light set ups. it is weird why yours has not grown for one year. are you putting in ferts? soil substrate? Why dont you tell us your tank set up. its easier to help you isolate the problem. 

In my low light tank my sag are growing tall and not propagating either


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

looks like dwarf sag to me. question is - what is your substrate? is it capped MTS or just straight sand? are you root fertilzing?

if you're not fertilizing the substrate that would be the biggest reason why they're going so slowly, as IIRC they are a root feeder.

perhaps if you post a bit more about your specific setup we can help you figure out why they haven't spread in.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to root tabs for them to grow very well. I think you might need CO2 as well. There is a guy that sells root tabs for cheap. I don't know how well they work but they are cheap so you can try it out. That growth is very slow for a year.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40163


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry for the late reply, the subtrate is sand mixed with flourite, i have used root tabs, but ill up the amount a place around them, i also picked up an aquatek co2 system in the states ill be picking up this coming family holiday. the root tabs i have been using are the api root tabs and using the generic BA plant fert. Lighting wise i have the hagen glo dual t5ho with 6700k bulbs, and a coralife t5 plant and colormax.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

are those pink bulbs?


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

xriddler said:


> are those pink bulbs?


if you mean the colormax bulbs then yes


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i find the pink bulbs too light and not bright enough. i would swap it out but thats my own preference


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Bulbs are only good for plants for max 1 year then they just don't give the right stuff for the plants. I have seen the difference myself


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

i agree wit you that the colormax arent bright enough, but i placed it there to enhance the fish colors, and the bulbs are due for replacement at 15 dollars each bulb i stock alot of spares


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Another thought i had thinking about it is that the size of your substrate is very small, i'm guessing it packs in pretty densely, that would make it hard for roots/runners to spread through it.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

df001 said:


> Another thought i had thinking about it is that the size of your substrate is very small, i'm guessing it packs in pretty densely, that would make it hard for roots/runners to spread through it.


this makes sense, but this is the only tank i have that my mts arent thriving might add more from my original tank at my parents place


----------

